

Ask HN: Bootstrap companies that were acquired? - marcomassaro

I&#x27;m interested to find out what companies were 100% bootstrapped and had a successful exit.<p>This means they did not take outside funding from angels, VC firms, investment companies etc.
======
tptacek
We were acquired.

~~~
marcomassaro
Would love to hear a bit about your story. How many years in business, how the
acquisition came about, what your doing now etc.

Also saw in your profile: don't bill hourly, bill by the day. Any blog post or
detail on this idea?

~~~
tptacek
Founded '05, sold '12\. We had grown to be one of the largest and most stable
firms in our field. I do almost exactly the same thing now that I did before.

Here's a starting point for the hourly/daily thing:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6105004](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6105004)

------
krrishd
I think [http://drifty.co](http://drifty.co) used to be 100% bootstrapped.

~~~
marcomassaro
They didn't have an exit and aren't bootstrapped...

------
cnaut
courserank was bootstrapped and acquired by chegg

